# Friday Fun ...funny pictures



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Some of us could really use some cheering up so don't hold back. Let's see some funny pictures. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Love Jake looks like he was smiling Here's Molly


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Love the static head

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KGr (Mar 11, 2013)

dio.ren said:


> Love Jake looks like he was smiling Here's Molly


That first picture of Molly is so cute


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Gandhi doing his baby lion impression:










I say baby as he doesn't look particularly ferocious


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

and whilst being held, using the porch door as a foot rest, while we wait for someone to come to the door


----------



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Naughty Tilly!




I love Gandhi's little paws resting. My OH holds Tilly like that...... Only she's a bit more of a chunky monkey


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Not sure why he's so happy or what she's doing (I think she was trying to lick his you know what - Tracey is just dealing with it, these two started from the get go. Yuck!)









Still happy. 









Bad doggies this morning. 










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've told you before mum, if you don't want me to rip up paper and make a mess do not leave it lying around!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Great pictures, going out in a minute so can't spend time looking for the funniest, but this one always makes me smile


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm off out to Dodgy Dogs.
Best I can come up with quickly:


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Love inzi's big wet nose,
Molly crack head looky likey is one of my all time favourites - it's just so random x


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

"You would pretend to be dead too if someone had taken your ear away!"


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Very funny Rufus x


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

A baby ruby attacking a very hairy Ralph!
Grrrr it's an old one - hence upside down


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Peek-a-boo.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! Love the one of Jake and Dudley burying his head!


----------



## llessurmada (Jan 25, 2014)

I'll try and get one later, but when Aosta stand on her back feet, you put your hands behind her ears and squish her hair forward (its not as nasty as it sounds) and she then looks like a teddy bear!!
but just now my contribution will be:









I'm sure she sleeps like this so she can grow every sleep!!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Looks like she ha been learning from Lola and Nina!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Looks like she ha been learning from Lola and Nina!


Are you saying my dogs love to relax??


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am saying that your dogs are the relaxation experts on here! How many pics of Raplh, Dudley and Rufus totally relaxed have you seen? Most dogs fall somewhere in between the two extremes.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am saying that your dogs are the relaxation experts on here! How many pics of Raplh, Dudley and Rufus totally relaxed have you seen? Most dogs fall somewhere in between the two extremes.


Like this??


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> I am saying that your dogs are the relaxation experts on here! How many pics of Raplh, Dudley and Rufus totally relaxed have you seen? Most dogs fall somewhere in between the two extremes.


What, is this not relaxed?! (ok, only relaxed when sleeping)


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

DB1 said:


> What, is this not relaxed?! (ok, only relaxed when sleeping)


That's priceless dawn!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Brilliant!! Little Dud!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha!! Poor Dudley - all the blood will be going to his head x
Fab pic


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Ok, I take back what I said about Dudley not relaxing! But is that actually relaxed or simply passed out from jumping too much? There is a difference!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Like this??


Love this - little nina looks like she's curled up on a place mat?
Very snugly x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Love this - little nina looks like she's curled up on a place mat?
> Very snugly x


Lol it's not a place mat but a circular butt matt for my chairs!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's very very tiring relaxing with mummy...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Well she l


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha are these tonight's shots?? X


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Well she l


What???


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Haha are these tonight's shots?? X


That was Thursday night, I was doing work at the computer which is currently in the dining room (because I hated it being in the study, out of the way - I like to be in the hub).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> What???


Ha sorry, I'm on my phone as IPad charging - dont know what it did then! 
Posted too soon I think


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Ok, I take back what I said about Dudley not relaxing! But is that actually relaxed or simply passed out from jumping too much? There is a difference!


Ok, you have a point there!


----------

